# Our rescue had her babies!



## Twosacrowd (Aug 9, 2014)

We rescued a cat two months ago, much to our surprise she was already pregnant. Imagine our surprise, our other cats, three males, are all neutered! So she had three babies two days ago, I wanted to share them with everyone! The first born was the light silver colored looking kitten, the second the darker grey and finally the white and tan/orange? I'd love ideas on what everyone thinks about the colors, when still wet the color was a dark orange/tan but once dried off it is very faint and hard to see.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

So cute! She must have "caught" just before you had her given the gestation time. Are you keeping any of them? I expect you're having her "done" after they are weaned, are you?


----------



## Azerane (Feb 26, 2015)

More kittens! It's so exciting seeing kitten pics. I don't ever expect to have this experience unless I foster so I just have to live it through other people's posts 

So glad that things went well, and what a surprise for you


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Adorable!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Kitten season is late this year all over it looks like! All of a sudden our shelter is busting at the seams with tiny babies!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I don't have any idea about the kittens' coloring, but they are so cute!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh, they are so adorable! Can't wait to see more pictures!


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

Omg....what beautiful babies! Are you going to keep one?


----------



## maybecharlie (Mar 27, 2016)

Gorgeous, more babies to look at!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

pitterpatter!...


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Color is determined by the color of the mother and father. Would be able to tell you her mom's color if I can see a pic sidewise of her standing....the little I can see of her she is brown tabby, possibly brown torbie (patched tabby). One of the kitties appears to be cream, the other two may be too young to really see their color yet.


----------



## purpleball (Mar 11, 2011)

What beautiful babies! They are so sweet and precious, enjoy every wonderful moment with them.


----------



## KsKatt (Jul 6, 2014)

How is everybody?


----------



## purpleball (Mar 11, 2011)

Darling,beautiful,and adorable babies. They are so sweet. Please post more pics as they grow.


----------

